# Surgery done today!



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm using hospital wifi plus iPad...I had my thyroid nodule and left side removed this morning. It was not only visibly huge from outside but was retrosternal too. I was too spaced to talk to surgeon earlier to ask questions but he had assured me he would look at right side & nodule too , so I don't know if I have any thyroid or not right now! Tomorrow morning I'll know more.
Have drain in, am very dizzy and sore but mainly ok!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well done! It's all over now.  Just get some rest and the details will sort themselves out.

Congrats!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you! You must have done pretty well...now rest up!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LeahLana said:


> I'm using hospital wifi plus iPad...I had my thyroid nodule and left side removed this morning. It was not only visibly huge from outside but was retrosternal too. I was too spaced to talk to surgeon earlier to ask questions but he had assured me he would look at right side & nodule too , so I don't know if I have any thyroid or not right now! Tomorrow morning I'll know more.
> Have drain in, am very dizzy and sore but mainly ok!


Retrosternal! Holy cats! You had quite the surgery. I wish you a speedy recovery and all the best.

Let us know what the pathologist has to say.


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

Drains out, I feel worse today pain wise though  home this afternoon. 
I'll get biopsy results etc in a few weeks unless they're bad news I guess.


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

My surgeon has just been to see me - he says the retrosternal part of nodule was so big his fingers were fully extended behind my clavicle while removing it and if he could have forseen the size they would probably have considered splitting my breastbone for access. I've been very lucky and my breathing/blood vessels are likely to feel marvellous very soon! I've got a broad incision but it needed to be large to get the beast out!

Phew! It explains the pain I'm feeling behind clavicle though and why've drained so much fluid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep asking for pain meds - no need to suffer


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ummm....ouch. Really glad you got that "beast" outta there!

I do hope the pain subsides quickly for you.

:hugs:


----------

